

Ask HN: Where to post a remote job? - vpayette

I have headcount for 1-2 remote developers. What&#x27;s the best job board to post that kind of job? The ideal candidate is a strong .NET&#x2F;Java developer that prefers the work from home lifestyle. He&#x2F;she ideally lives in the US in a lower cost area so the salary&#x2F;cost of living ratio will be favorable. We&#x27;re located in Seattle where cost of living is absurd!. The position will start out as a few projects and lead to a full-time position.
======
pixeloution
[https://weworkremotely.com/](https://weworkremotely.com/) might not be a bad
option - not sure how the traffic is, but ad placement is inexpensive, and its
only for remote jobs.

------
tavobarrientos
I'm a .NET Developer,but I'm in Mexico :(

